# nonresident hunting



## Kevin Sedivec (Jul 22, 2003)

I have been fortunate to hunt in this great state since 1978. I was born and raised in western North Dakota, work in Fargo, and do not own any land. I have always believed the issue of getting permission to hunt private land in North Dakota has nothing to do with the nonresident issue and everything do with courtesy to the landowner or guide and developing a positive relationship with land owners and managers. I have never paid to hunt in North Dakota, but have hunted many prime hunting lands by visiting landowners or guides in advance to get permission that fits their schedule. Remember, they own the land and have the right to limit hunter's access to their land, irrelevant of who owns the wildlife. A little common courtesy and genuine respect goes along way. If someone says no, you thank them for their time and move on. Nonresidents provide a needed income to these small communities. I have been to Ashley, Streeter, Reeder, Cando when restaurants and hotels were empty in October. These Ag communities need any given boost they can get. Today, those hotels, restaurants, gas stations, hardware stores, and even ND Game and Fish are benefiting from nonresident hunters, and local guides (many times farmer and ranchers who need to provide added income to stay on the land) can provide for a family and neighboring families that would otherwise have to leave these small communities (that continue to loose people) for larger cities. The reason we have ample wildlife today, including that exotic bird the pheasant, is because farmers and ranchers provide needed food and habitat for wildlife species while trying to make a living in rural North Dakota.

Thank you for your time

Kevin Sedivec


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kevin...I don't see anyone here disagreeing with you.That's the thing that really bothers me.We are NOT opposed to non-resident hunters coming to ND to hunt.BUT when do we reach "carrying capacity?"This past year I have had many non-res ask me for information about where to go.And almost all are saying they are having trouble finding a motel to stay in just about everywhere.In fact our group,including non-res., has been on a waiting list for the past 5-6 years at a motel in the SW for opening day of pheasant season.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Is there any word on a cap this year? I haven't heard anything yet. Thanks


----------



## brookecarrie (Aug 2, 2003)

I've had a great time in ND the last two years along with another 7 buddies.... we've always treated the land and landowners with the greatest of gratitude and respect and enjoyed the people of North Dakota.

However, with the fee increases to hunt both upland and waterfowl this year, we've taken our $4,000 to Canada to hunt this year... there you can
hunt waterfowl and upland (sharptails) for $100. The state of ND has gotten greedy, or is it that they don't want our money anymore??? They're certainly not getting ours!


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks Brooke we appreciate it. Now go and count your pennies cause your going to need them in Canada. you'll see! :wink:


----------



## brookecarrie (Aug 2, 2003)

Fortunately, it's not about the money! It's the idea of doubling the price to be able to hunt waterfowl and a few pheasants.

As mentioned, we love the state of ND,,, it's a great place with great people, but no need to get greedy! I know that the farmer that we gave hundreds of $$'s to the last two years might wonder why they did it too!


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

greedy you say, why don't you check out how much it costs in our neighboring states. SD has a 4000 NR limit. Its still more expensive in MN. If you think we are greedy then I think your a tight wad. you have been coming here and hunting for dirt cheap and when ND raises its price to match our neighbors you cry foul. That's ok we don't need you here anyway. more for the other NR who look at it as a priviledge to hunt ND. yes it will cost you a little more now but then again everything costs more these days. If you want to enjoy what ND has to offer then you have to pay. I pay every day by living here and putting up with the limited opportunities and crap pay. that is my choice and your choice is not to come. And believe me, you will not be missed. plenty of others to take your place. Have fun crossing the border :lol:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Jimboy, how can you say MN is more expensive when it costs NR's $78 for a license,$5 state waterfowl stamp, and $5 for a pheasant stamp? I come up with $88 assuming you would already have a fed stamp. And NRs can hunt all season long, not just 10-14 days/license. Just clarifying guys! :beer:


----------



## brookecarrie (Aug 2, 2003)

Iowa costs $85 or $90 for a NR and you can hunt pheasants and ducks throught their whole season (pheasant is October 25 - January 10th!!!!!. I guess you do have to add in a little for your state duck stamp. Just clarifying JimBoy! Seems that ND is becoming the most expensive state in the upper midwest for sure! I have no problem with ND pehaps raising their license fee a little, but doubling it????? Come on!


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I guess I stand corected. tough S*&t boys. if you no like you no come. go to MN and see how good you do there. See how much lodging and other stuff costs compaired to ND. either way ND is still the best value for your money. If we are truely the most expensive in the midwest then we must have the best hunting. talk to econ 101. If you want to play you got to pay. Supply and demand. I will soon be a NR and it doesn't bother me at all. this state is lead by a bunch of losers who want money. Money is the root of this so called evil. how much is it going to cost you to bring you guns into Canada? Have fun in Canada boys.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Brooke, Had to do some checking. your upset because it costs you $185 to come here and hunt for 2 weeks. And you say you have given the land owner hundreds of dollars to hunt his land. I think you should ration your funds a little and you could easily come here to hunt. Obviously you think that is too much. OK I can live with that. remeber where that extra income is going. its going for more access for everyone. Sorry if you feel ripped off. You should try living here.


----------



## brookecarrie (Aug 2, 2003)

thanks for being courteous, jimboy... I love to hunt and have a 15 year old who would rather hunt than eat (can you believe that -15 yrs. old and would rather hunt than eat, really!!). I think we've had a productive conversation. I know I don't feel alone about the great opportunities in ND AND the dissappointment with what they did to NR's. Again... it's not about the money. If they want to raise the license fee, go ahead, but not double in 1 year.

Enjoyed our conversation the last few days, Jimboy! Good luck this fall.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

South Dakota NR waterfowl = $105 for 10 days of waterfowl hunting.

South Dakota NR pheasants = $100 for 10 days.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It is interesting how our G&FD (mainly the Director & Govenor & their Regional Reps) like all the money they will get (if the NR's still come ???) :eyeroll: Imagine how much the G&FD will make if the 30,000 or more come to ND :eyeroll: - Obviously not to worry that many other areas are heavly guided & lots of leased & no hunting lands, will make zone 3 become even more crowded :eyeroll: Oh but we will get more PLOTS in places that have no upland & it might help a few get a deer on opening day :roll:

It will be interesting to see how many buy both licenses ??? But I'm hearing most of the NR's, I know, that hunted waterfowl, say they don't care about the price ??? But most that I know, do not hunt upland ??? They are true waterfowlers. & know the pheasant hunting is a joke. They can do that at home.

We maybe have enough good sharptail areas to keep ND residents in high quality hunting. But if the NR's find those areas (Forget it) 

I am going to go sharptail hunting again this year, cause I have a new pup - But if it's a hassle or over hunted ??? Or I can't get a room & other services (or turned down alot) I will go to Canada for that too in the Future.

ND seems like such a wonderful place right now for NR's cause they have it so bad at home - I wonder how long it will take for them to get fed up with where ND is headed ??? Eventually it will be only the pay to hunt or pay a guide shooters - that will come - But I guess thats what most want :eyeroll: & Freelance NR's say forget it too ???

I have said many times before, we thought we lived in waterfowl & upland paradise :eyeroll: Nope! we live next door & I will be also spending most of my money on rooms & food & gas up there.

Eventually most Freelance hunters will follow suit. That must be the Plan from our leaders ??? :eyeroll:

Time will tell - But I am no longer optimistic about ND's Future as far as hunting is concerned. & I'd be embarassed to admidt & know (& my wife would kill me) to know, how much I have spent in the past here & now that is lost for ND :eyeroll: So you commercial hunting folks & politicians out there keep, up the good work :roll: & turn ND into what you think NR's want :eyeroll: You have alot to learn ! - Just like you do in so many other economic aid & sustainable businesses you dream of- IMO you have just pushed away a significant group of people & youth & many adults also will wonder why do we stay here ???

But I really should Thank You  because now my hunting adventures & quality are going to go Way Up  & if not for you I would have stayed here :roll: :beer:

PS........ (I'm going to adapt in other ways too) - You deer gun hunters please be sure to send all those deer into the Non Gun areas - so I can shoot a big un this year with a Bow (& it won't be on any PLOTS land either) 

Maybe in-time the PLOTS will mean more to ND Residents - But with a increase in even more NR's taking advantage of them - I cannot see them being that big of a deal beyond opener, for many years to come. & of practically no use to waterfowl hunters ever ( I hope I'm wrong) :eyeroll: But the Legislature & Govenor or G&F Director or the Regional Reps. have not given me any cause for any hope at all. :******:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Brookcarrie, Canada is great...I've hunted it 4 years in a row now. It will cost everyone $50.00 ea. at the border to register guns and the gas to get there is about $.70 per liter. (I think that's about $2.40/gal.) Who has the better Value? I'm going again this year. We did talk to a warden last year that refered to the number of US residents that are shooting too many geese, dumping in landfills to extend shooting, and a general lack of respect for the land. He mentioned that Sask. is looking at making it legal to hunt in Sask. only wth a guide. I think you'll agree that ND would look very nice if that happens. Anyway, if you think about it, ND is still a freelancers paradise even with the seperated licenses.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

Fetch,

Which one is it? On one hand you say the NR hunting in ND is awesome but for the residents is poor, a bit contradictory? There are approximately 60,000 waterfowl hunters in ND (both resident and nr) Of that, half hunts 4-6 days the whole season. A cap of 30,000 would be nice to keep the number consistant both resident and nr's seem to agree on that number. Anyway, I'll be there again. Can't wait.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Compared to where you come from it seems Fantastic

I admidt we have been spoiled beyond belief

But the last several years have changed dramatically - for the worse IMO

& many like that road

I'll avoid you (In General) :wink: like the Plague - cause it is (or can be) & in time will prove to be. But Greed will always win out :eyeroll:

I'm not saying your greedy (I don't blame you) I'd most likely do the same things.

Why don't you hunt your own State ??? Probably for simuliar reasons I now go to Canada - You have to have grown up here & hunted the entire State (for 35 years) to understand.

http://www.rep.org/


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Fetch 

New audience so I say Fetch your comments are bull and wrong.

By the way I grew up in NoDak, I have hunted over the entire state of ND and hunted in ND every year the past 30 years. So I guess I pass the Fetch test???

Hunting has been consistently good over the past 10 years, with the past three being fantastic. The only exception is snow geese and huns. Snow geese have changed their migration pattern and that is why hunting them in ND is poor except for a week or two. Huns wiped out in the '93 floods have yet to return.

Many younger hunters were fortunate to be hunting ducks in '94 through '97 when both NR and resident hunters were rather few and far between. This was not the normal state of waterfowling pressure for NoDak. The water and birds were returning - hunters took longer to return. Again this was not typical - this was the EXCEPTION.

Growing up in ND I remember season lulls in every fall. Hunting pressure certainly has an impact, but weather or lack of weather also does. Lohman (FForum) often wrote about "no ducks on the ponds" while driving 400+ miles in central ND in mid October. These were 80s arcticles - far before the new issues. Still if you scout and are not set in your ways -- you will find strong concentrations of mallards and geese in ND anytime in ND.

The addition of a September long Canadian goose season and a week resident only (mid-September I might add) duck season has created waterfowl opportunities that did not exist when I was growing up in ND. All this waterfowl hunting in September still amazes me. Those hunters (such as Hustad's Nodak hunting crew) that have adapted to early season waterfowl hunting are having great success and a great time. The posts on this and other sites last fall seemed to suggest that most residents were successful nearly everytime out (early, mid, late). Lying about success or about problems which one is it?

Those that live in the past watching for snow geese flocks that are unfortunately short stopped in Canada can whine and cry.

Yes access is somewhat more difficult. Yes hunting pressue is higher than in the 80's and 90's, but not that much different than the 70's.

So if you want to hunt dark geese and ducks and get off the main paved highways -- NoDak is a great state with great waterfowling. Snow geese and jump shooting mallards from road ditch ponds are a thing of the past.

Still the 30K cap was a nice political compromise. It kept the potential for future overcrowding at a minimum. This compromise is gone.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

*WAKE UP !!!* Oh it's too late for that :wink:

Hunting for ALL NR's including exNodakers seems good. But I was not really talking about that. :roll:

My references were towards crowding & posted lands & leasing & commercializied hunting. We have only expirenced the tip of the Iceberg - that could have been melted some - But instead has sent us into a deep freeze path.

Waterfowling (Ducks) & Canada geese :roll: are better for most here - But I see things more that the recent drought hurt waterfowl & especially last year - alot of the ducks came from here. I look at things like that & how commercilized hunting in the rest of the flyways is fast changing.

You seem to be the one with a narrow view of what it (ND) does for your own personal expirences.

My problem with crowding & too many hunters in the remaining freelance areas, was also my concern. I loved the 80's for both SOB's & ducks & the freedom & relations with small towns & landowners was great. (You really believe things are better now) or will be in the near future ??? Then you are doing the RipVanWinkle impersonation :roll:  :eyeroll:

Last year I personally did not go on the early resident only week - But will from now on (then go to Canada) & skip the masses & hassles. I will also go for the early dumb Canadas & do my duty to thin the flocks (I have already got my places lined up & will slaughter some in your honor.)

My last post also talked about Pheasant hunting & how the traveling upland shooters have effected alot of things in recent years - (Most of the concerns about ND huntings future started because of these folks) Time will tell (& I hope the G&FD will study this effect & see if more changes are needed to protect resources). But talk about  :roll:

You & I will always disagree on weather residents should be special - cause you think of yourself 1st (which is natural) I don't think you have expirenced the areas that are overcrowded & over posted - But nothing was done to correct the problems - & They will get worse.

Your last sentence I agree with.

You have come along ways over the last year. But you still have alot to learn  Stick around - I only hope you (& future generations) can expirence a fraction of how it was - I know things & times change (as you have) I'm still not sure those are really for the better :-? ??? Do you really think they are ??? & I'll ask you that question every year from now on. Did we miss our best chance, to slow or stop commercialization ??? & will all the hard feelings, take along time, to get to the bottom line & truth ??? I think so & it's sad - things do not have to be this way & it pizzes me off - Oh Well - right ???

I won't forget

(maybe I will as I do more & learn more about Canada)  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

PH, help me out. On some posts you indicate you spend a lot of time in ND, but don't actually hunt that much anymore. Other times, for purposes of presenting perspective and authority, you make it sound as if you hunt ND a bunch each and every fall, even currently.

I won't start the debate you and I seem to have once every four months or so about how the 70's have as many or more dissimilarities to today than similarities, but for those of us who have hunted ND hard each and every year through this current boom cycle, almost all (on this site or anywhere else) would tell you things have declined steady since about 97 and have gotten really bad the past 2-3 years.

Hustad and crew aren't really the standards upon which success should be measured. Looking at Hustad for the effort that could and should be put forth to achieve hunting success is like looking at delta force as the appropriate level of training for the scouts. But, he's about to be hitched, and if the chittlin's follow, he'll get a dose of the real world 

Yes, if you define hunting as such, limits can still be had. But, as I experienced for the first time last year, so can entire weekends with 400+ miles put on the truck and not a single shot fired. And there's getting to be more and more days like that and somewhere in between, none of which has anything to do with snow geese becoming relatively unhuntable in ND in the Fall. Increased hunters and hunter days, more hunters using boats and otherwise getting after the roost water, etc, on the whole will cause birds to stick around for shorter periods. And it's not always just a matter of finding birds. Sometimes it involves beating the throngs to the punch, suffering the consequences of not being acknowledged as having beaten the throngs to the punch, birds on G&O tied-up land, etc. All of these things have become more frequent and intense the past 2-3 years especially.

Great hunting can still be had. Used to be that if you were willing to work and drive your tail off, you could almost assure it, beginning to end. Now, you need a little luck to go with that work. Tomorrow, who knows.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Amen Dan!! :beer:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Sorry Dan - but my family and friends living in ND are really not complaining about loss of hunting quality. Minority - maybe - I guess.

In fact the past three falls have been about as good as you can get.

Maybe it is just luck. Someone once said better lucky than good anyday.

Me?
I now hunt in ND about 10 - 14 days in October each fall. I may also hunt upland an additional 2 - 6 days spanning Sept, Nov, and / or December.

From the 70's through the 80's I hunted an average of 30 - 40 days or more each fall in ND. Mid 80's that number was even larger.

I would guess I have shot birds in roughly 35 ND counties.

I now chose my October days carefully based on lots of previous years hunting experience and weather patterns.

Pretty sure that I never said "I do not hunt much in ND anymore". I have said the principal reason I return is to
hunt with family and friends 
hunt the land where I feel comfortable and know well
hunt where I feel comfortable with the hunting laws and customs

I have said that I no longer measure success in ND by constant pursuit of limits day in and day out. In the ND fall I also attend nephew's football games, family dinners, and help get my parent's home ready for winter and my relative's farm ready too.

*We do hunt hard and successfully when we are determined to do so.* But we do not force hunts. We may scout a field or slough and wait a day or two until conditions are right. Sunny warm day will push us to hunting pheasants - not ducks. Those that force duck hunts on bluebird days often blame failure on everything but the weather.

If you are stuck to weekends then just be glad you can go and take what comes your way.

Simply put over the past three years we (family and friends - most ND residents) have been very successful many more times than not - early or late. Number of birds shot determined by discresion not the law.

*Nearly every hunt that was a bust was due to birds going in another direction - call it hunting not shooting.*

Good dogs, good knowledge of ND, good partners, and I guess good luck.

30K cap. Yes I support it. No fool. While I have had good luck to date I realize eventually that even ND has a hunter carrying capacity. We differ on that number. 30K should have also kept the number of guides and land leased by guides in check.

Hey who knows maybe I will be singing your song come October 31????


----------



## Lizard (Sep 10, 2003)

If anything you should get more restrictive--we have screwed up almost every kind of hunting and fishing in Minnesota and now we are going to move into your State. There is about 3200 DNR workers in this State and they don't have a clue except---gimmme gimme gimme more money to buy 4 wheelers and do lots of studies and such. If you took a survey of other states I think you would find that Minnesota hunters have by far the worst reputation. I don't blame you one bit for trying to hang on to what you have before it is to late--Canada has figured it out already :roll:


----------

